# Pygo or serra?



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

My LFS ordered "Serrasalmus sp. (wild caught) 1"" from his supplier, he got these fish, only labeled "piranha". Seems like baby nattereri to me, or am I wrong? The same supplier also sells "Pygocentrus nattereri", so I thought they knew the difference..


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Its a little to small to really tell what it is you may have to wait until its a little bigger. But about 99% of the time the lfs have no idea what they are talking about. Its probably a baby pygo.


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

I have too many pygos already, and really want a serra, so trying to figure out what it is before I decide wheter to buy or not. The LFS promised me to call the importer on monday, but doubt I'll get a good answer from them. I could simply wait a while, but he tossed them in a tank together with bigger nattereri, affraid they might get eaten.

I noticed these piranhas seem to have a quite "pointed" back, but I can't remember if my rbps looked like that as small.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Well its just to small to tell it could be a serra or something else. But I never trust my lfs but I see you are in a different country so things maybe different.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri.


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok, thanks a lot.

I guess a serra in a LFS here is too good to be true.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

who are you ordering from now?

still wanna go throuh with the aquamaniacs?

i do!

who are you ordering from now?

still wanna go throuh with the aquamaniacs?

i do!


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

It's in stock in a LFS here in Halden, so I considered buying a 1" for a smaller tank. Could be fun to see what it turned out to be (if it was a serra).

I'm still up for the Aquamanias deal, although it seems too good to be true.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you can say that again.. maybe ill call him tomorrow. he said he would order sometime this month.. lol 550 for 12 inches of rhom... the guy is a riot!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

thats a pygo. natt.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

LFS tried to sell me one as a "black piranha" then looks at me like I'm clue less to what Pranha are WTF


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

DC2RJUN said:


> thats a pygo. natt.


 no way thats not a red belly the store is write that is a rhom, black rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 63galaxie Posted Yesterday, 08:10 PM
> QUOTE(DC2RJUN @ Jan 5 2007, 02:21 PM)
> 
> thats a pygo. natt.
> ...


My advice to you is stay out of the PSCI ID forum until you get more experience. The fish is P. nattereri.


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > 63galaxie Posted Yesterday, 08:10 PM
> > QUOTE(DC2RJUN @ Jan 5 2007, 02:21 PM)
> >
> > thats a pygo. natt.
> ...


that last pic looks like a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete. Pygocentrus nattereri.


----------

